# Sprint Upstage M620



## ukbsktbll (Oct 9, 2003)

Anyone have this phone and experience and problems with it?


----------



## fcw (Mar 13, 2008)

Hi, I think i met a question about the security code in phone. I never set up for that, but when I want to use it, it said that the code is wrong. How can I deal with that? I have already tried the reset button.


----------

